# The Rebels of Phendrana Chapter 1



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Phendrana was once a simple feudal world, it's castles reached high into the sky, and it was a hope of the lord the planet to have it be a prime recruiting world of the Raptors, however things change... And so do goals. The Raptors never did utilize the planet for recruitment into their chapter. But it was not to be. Instead of becoming a recruiting world, the mechanics slated the world for conversion. It would go from being a feudal world with castles, to a forge world with refineries and assembly bays. So it was the will of the Empire that the planet be put to use, for it wasn't as useful as the Imperium had originally hoped as a feudal world, so instead they would put it to work as a forge world to produce weapons and equipment for the war. 

Distraught with despair, the lord put on the appearance of compliance, but secretly went mad. In his madness he was conscripted by the Dark Gods. Chaos would help the planet and it would be "Put to use" and it's people become soldiers... So discrete was this help that the Imperium was never the wiser, until that is a small uprising happened on the planet, a group of rebels rose up against the government of the planet. These rebels had learned the truth about the lords plans, and they sought to bring him down in order to save the people of the planet a fate worse than death.

With the rebels came a opportunity to the lord, under the guise of loyalty, he beseached the Space Marine Chapter which he originally sought to please with his people, warning them of open rebellion in the streets. The marines responding to a threat on one of their worlds had no idea they were walking right into a trap, but the rebels did, and they would make every effort to warn them. 

===============================================


In this Rp you would take on the roll of a group of guardsmen who have discovered the true nature of their planet's lord and his plans to be tray the Imperium. He has branded you, your men, and even your families traitors to the greater populous of the planet. His slanderous lies make it difficult for you to travel openly and his goals to sell the planet to the gods of chaos must be stopped. 

As a squad of the planet's guard, you've been off planet, you know the truth of space and aren't really restricted to swords, axes, and shields. But even with that knowledge, it will be a difficult road ahead, and one that ends in the warning of the space marines who are coming to kill you. 

Even as your allies turn against you, your faith to the emperor remains strong and you know your duty... Warn the Space Marines of the trap, and kill the traitor. 

==============================================
Phendrana is a colder world, locked in a near constant winter, however it is incredibly rich in resources, a fact that has only recently come to light. he average temperature of the planet is 40 below 0 F. it's inhabitants stay "comfortable" thanks to the "light of the emperor". the "light" is actually a series of heaters that keep the insides of the buildings at a comfortable temperature. white outs are a very real occurrence on the planet as well.

the weapons used by the rebels, and the "loyals" alike are Cold Weather Lasguns or Arctic Pattern Stubbers. for everyone else, being the normal police force of the planet, they are restricted to swords, axes, and shields. their archaic armor utilizing small thermal heaters to keep them warm even in the harsh cold. 

the Rebels aren't as lucky as the "Loyals" or the local Law. they don't have access to these small thermal heaters as they want to stay off the radar so to speak. the devices that keep their foes warm also keep them in touch with each other so to speak, allowing them to track the use of the heaters. due to this, the Rebels have had to utilize the hidden underground hotsprings for warmth. 

==============================================

Updates for this RP will happen Every Monday of the week.

Missing 3 updates in a row without telling me you will be gone will result in your character being killed. 

I will be acting as the Dungeon master and will not have a character in this RP. 

there are four positions available in this RP so please take them while you can. i say 4 because i don't want to loose track of people and with so few, it will be easy to keep track of you.

3 of the positions may be taken by standard guardsmen, the last may be taken by a commissar. If you wish to play the Commissar, please PM me. However please keep in mind, this RP must have a Commissar.

================================================

Username:

Name:

Age:

Sex:

Specialty: (if Commissar state Commissar)

Weapons: Limit 3. if you have two pistols, each pistol counts as 1. 

Appearance:

Biography:


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm... this seems like a rather interesting RP could I perhaps request to become a Commissar? I'll make the profile detailed if wanted or needed.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you're welcome to try friend.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Alright I'll post the character sheet up soon lol. Hoping he fits well in the RP.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Username: :dunno:

Name: Declen Mykayas

Age: 26

Sex: Male

Specialty: Corporal (Fire Team Leader)

Weapons: Lasgun, Laspistol 

Appearance: Medium height and well built. Close cut black hair and a stern but not unkind face. Green Eyes, lightly tanned skin.

Biography: Mykyas was trained by the best his platoon could offer, the veteran sergeant Abram Horst. The old man had all the makings and years to become a true officer of the guard, but as a self professed soldier rather than leader, had denied himself any chance of promotion, turning down numerous honours and responsibilities in favour of staying with the men he led personally. 

Mykyas was deeply indebted to Horst several times over, having had his life saved on close to a dozen occasions by the old sergeant. As a fresh recruit, Mykyas was the favourite of Horst for his fresh faced innocence if not his blind ambition. Mykyas had dreams of becoming an officer, and would have died in pursuit of his goal were it not for Horst`s guidance. His willingness to learn from mistakes and dive into any hellhole under the leadership of the sergeant saw him elevated to Corporal at the age of 22. It was two years later when tragedy struck, and Horst was finally laid low by an enemy ambush, forced into an early but temporary retirement while his leg and arm were rebuilt. 

Circumstances forestalled his return however, and Mykyas found himself reassigned to a new squad. Shortly after this all hell broke loose, rebellions became rife and nobody seemed sure anymore who was loyal and who wasn`t. When word finally filtered down that the entire section had been declared traitor, Mykyas swore to himself that he would clear the guard`s name or die in the attempt.


Declen Mykyas values loyalty and leadership above all, and displays both as much as he is able to in an effort to both prove himself worthy of higher rank as well as keep morale high. He does his best to keep himself in good humour, reasoning that anger and despair are detrimental to squad comaraderie. Declen is the type to turn a potentially lethal situation into something the boys will laugh about once the battle is over. 


Giving Commissar to William Siegfried, his was better.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is my guy. 

Username: Hmmmm, can't quite remember it. :laugh:

Name: Ardaric Shaan

Age: 25

Gender: Male

Speciality: Guardsman (scout). Ardaric was a member of the Tanith first and only when the squad of men he was leading was killed by what he feels was his error and he requested a transfer to another regiment. He was a member of the legendary scout platoon and thus is an expert in staying invisible and silent. However he can only do this for himself and cannot hide others.

Appearance: He wears a fur lined, black, coat to keep him warm when out on a mission. Underneath this he wears the standard black fatigues of his regiment. Over all this he wears tight but flexible black flak armour. He has his lasgun slung on his back and his arctic pattern sub machine gun in a holster at his hip. He carries his straight silver (knife) in a sheath that is fixed to his chest plate. The badge of his regiment is dulled and pinned to his chest.

Biography: Not much can be said about Ardaric's life before the uprising. He earned his wages fighting in the guard against all manner of alien scum and chaos worshipping cultists. He was offered a promotion but turned it down, preferring to remain with the standard infantry. His regiment was given garrison duties on Phendrana and Ardaric set about the task with his usual efficiency. He was on patrol when he first heard of the corruption at the planet’s heart. He had heard muffled voices and had walked to investigate. What he had found there had filled him with horror.

Two cultists had been worshipping a shrine to the Chaos Gods and Ardaric had put a stop to it. He had captured both of the cultists at gun point. He had burned the shrine and taken the captives to his commander. The governor, terrified at the prospect of being discovered had the men killed by his assassin to prevent them from revealing anything. The governor then arrived in all his splendour and feigned shock at the death of the men. He then went on to accuse Ardaric of murdering them and the guardsman was evicted from the military.

He spent many days wandering the land until he came upon the rebel base and the people there welcomed him with open arms…

Weapons

Guns:
A battered but serviceable lasgun with attachable scope.

A relatively new arctic pattern sub machine gun with screw on silencer.

Blades:
A long bladed combat knife with a smooth but razor sharp edge. The blade’s sheen has been dulled to prevent it from giving him away. 16” blade

Other:
Frag grenades
Krak grenades
Extra ammo
Flak armour.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Username: Serp- no wait..... Wil- no that's not it either 

Name: Vlagovich Hoarse

Age: 42

Sex: Male

Specialty: Scout/Assassin 

Weapons: Lasgun (scoped), combat knife, laspistol

Appearance: Hoarse is a man of average build, however over the years he has made sure to keep himself fit and can match any younger soldier in a fight. Hoarse's face bears the weariness of experience, and his short stubble has begun to grey, brought on early in part to his choice of profession. Hoarse's attire changes according to the situation, but generally he wares a camouflaged cloak, coloured white and grey for the icy background of his home planet, with a hood to both obscure his face and trap any escaping heat.

Biography: Vlag Hoarse is a hard man, anyone whose been in the military for as long as he has realizes that there is no fun and games in this time of war. Hoarse has regularly been tasked with missions involving long periods of time cut off from supply lines and command, making him somewhat used to the current state of the rebellion and the guerrilla warfare. Hoarse has infiltrated through both disguise and stealth, with an almost inexhaustible patience on the field, but almost none for insubordination, unless dully called for. Vlag is a good marksman, although far from the best, he generally focuses on taking out targets or completing set objectives, and that is where he truly excels, but his greatest asset is always the element of surprise.

Hoarse first joined the local PDF as young as 18, believing in a world beyond his small town's borders and in the greater world, eager for adventure. Over a period of a few years, Hoarse garnered the attention of the Imperial Guard recruiters for the world, after having taken a large part in an ambitious mission to bring down a major bandit group harrassing local merchants. Hoarse had heard myths and legends of the men of the sky who occassionally descended to his home, but he never expected them to be more than exaggerated legends, but when he was ordered to report to an Imperial Gaured recruitment center on the Governer's station, his life changed forever.

Hoarse found himself on a very small world, surrounded by threats and dangers, all of which his friends and family were oblivious, and defenceless, to. He signed up almost immediately, and was shipped off to fight in the Imperium's wars. Hoarse was soon being sent on scouting missions, his experience tracking down the bandits on his home proving an excellent training ground for the battles he now found himself in, but nothing could prepare him for the horrors of modern combat, and the tragedies he's witnessed has shaped him into the calculated man he is today. During his career, Hoarse has apparently remained steadfastly loyal to the emperor, but in fact he cares not for the golden throne on Terra an unimaginable distance away, but rather for his comrades in arms and fellow soldiers, the man on his right and the man on his left. When he learned of the chaos taint spreading through his world's leadership, he knew that the destructive forces would not let his people die quickly, and so he found himself taking up arms against his former comrades, knowing that no matter how many he kills, he will be saving a dozen more.

Edit: Kool, tried adding some more history


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

serp i'd like to see a little more detail in your character sheet. i know you're capable of it.

yru0, your bio tells me more about his personality than his actual history. this is a group of people who are in the planetary defense force on a feudal world. 

Santaire, you seem good at this point. once the others make their revisions, and we get a fourth, or someone challenges serp for his commissar position, we should be good.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Username: William?

Name: Commissar William Siegfried

Age: 80

Sex: male

Specialty: Colonel-Commissar; William was only 25 when he became a full Commissar, and he has been pitted into the front lines for over a good number of years. All William knows is being a Commissar and what it means to lead a regiment of Guardsmen into battle and keep them loyal and Emperor fearing. (Not sure if thats allowed or not but I'm just going with what I remember from researching the Commissars XD)

Weapons: William likes to use the usual las pistol and power sword combo. Although when if it comes down to it he's willing to throw them both aside and pick up a las rifle. However he mostly just uses a power sword and laspistol.

"The Redeemer" is the name of William's blade and the name that was earned after one of his tours which lead him into the heart of an Ork Invasion which was a victory after years of fighting. He'd earn the swords name due to reasons he'd like to keep between himself and the men he fought with during one battle. 

Appearance: William stands 6'0" and is 170lbs. He has short messy white hair that goes down to about neck length at the back and covers his eyes if not moved to the side which he loves because it makes him look better. He has gentle blue eyes that seem to glow when the moon and sun hit them just right. He has fair white skin with no issues other than a cross shaped mark on his back, that only covers his left shoulder blade, and two large scars going across his from his right shoulder down to his left hip. If he grows out his facial hair it would be dark blonde. Despite being 80 years old he still has a handsome and young face of a 20 year old that seem to attract many people to him when off duty; of course that is HIGHLY rare. He has been altered so that he may continue a life time of service like many other Commissars who've seen a good number of battlefields. He is athletically built and is quite lean.

William wears the standard Commissar uniform with his many medals laid out across his chest of course he does not wear the medals when about to go into battle rather he keeps them in a box in his room where ever he may sleep. His great coat is shows the many battles he's been in and had fought through over the years. Of course the uniform he wears now is a newly made one which matches the colors of the Imperial Guard regiment he is currently with. 

Biography: William has seen many battlefields over his service to the Emperor and has fought through things no normal man would ever walk out with their humanity or hair still the same color as it was before. He started out like all the other Commissars before him and was selected from the Schola Progenium Ecclesiarchy run school on his home planet to become a cadet. After a long and painstaking training as a cadet he was finally promoted to a Junior Commissar at the age of 23 before he was shipped off to join a Junior squad of Commissars which he stayed with and fought along side until being promoted to a full Commissar at the age of 25. Later he would then be assigned to the Phendrana Imperial Guard Regimental command where he would stay for the length of his career fighting off hordes of Orks which threatened to overtake the system. Fighting off the cowardly Eldar who tried to trick and instigate chaos, and of course fight off the forces of chaos which would often come around. Of course he was one of the few Commissars who would rather not risk the lives of his men and send them out blindly but rather join them in the front lines which inspired them more. After all he wanted to be just like his hero Cain. The very professor who had taught him what it meant to be a good leader and how much longer you'd make it through a war by showing a little compassion to the troops.

Now after returning home to find out that almost the whole planet has become a pool filled with traitors and chaos worshipers, who claim that he and his fellow loyal Guardmens are traitors to the Emperor despite how truly unshakable their faith in him really is. Now he tries to lead them and help his men make it through their tour alive to see their families once more.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

There we go I finally posted him up XD. Took some time but I finally got him up and done XD.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

everyone is good. i'll be starting the IC shortly.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i already have four people. all slots are filled.

Rp would have gone up 3 minutes ago, but firefox crashed and i lost hte post. recreating.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Dang, well have fun guys


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

The IC is up everyone. i will be sending out a PM to parties involved as well

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1018822#post1018822


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Just checking when the update deadline is, do we have one? Or is it a matter of 'everyone post then i'll update'?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bit of both actually. the update deadline is always Monday of every week. if you post before then, i'll give you another update.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll post soon here guys just a bit busy as of late XD.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

dont be afraid to be the first to post guys.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I will post by the weekend, but I have a bet going with Komanko that I can write better posts, so I may have to take a little longer than usual. :grin: 

Don`t worry, it will get done.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I should have a post up either tomorrow or today (2 am here lol).


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Is this thread still accepting people?

if so, Is everyone in one squad?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I think the RP's closed man... Not sure if I'm right though. As to the other question not at the very beginning no. Rather each player's character is a commander of squad leader leading a small force of maybe 5-15 NPC's.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah.

Im guessing the action threads dead? :/


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

No, just a lot of busy people lol, I'm currently working on my reply now.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Username: Sytheris

Name: Anne Rolling

Age: 23

Sex: Female

Specialty: Strategic Support

Weapons: Customized lightweight Lasgun. Bolt Pistol with a scope. Power Saber.

Appearance: Short red hair, grey eyes, pale white skin, about 5'7", Non-Muscular. 

Clothing: Black Officer Beret with Intelligence Patch sewn on, Imperial guard Officer Fatigues, Basic equipment harness, communicator in left ear, Holographic eye-scope over left eye for scouting. 

Biography: Anne was born and raised as a farm girl, mos of their crops were taken as tax to the imperium to feed their troops, and just enough was left for her and her family. She worked hard, though being a girl was not allowed to participate in serious labor duties, so she did not grow noticeably strong in her younger life, though she did manage to find more efficient ways to plow or sew or some other more efficient manor that helped her parents save just a little more food. 

There is not much on an inspiring story of a farm hand girl rising up from her nitch to become a hero of the Imperial guard here. Anne was always intuitive, but no more then anyone else in her small farming community. In fact, had there not been a rebel foot holding in the nearby hills, the ork attack on her home would likely have gone unnoticed, much less responded to. Her joining of the guardsmen was a mix of luck, and more luck, on top of her basic ability to quickly assess situations. 

While Anne has not seen very much direct combat, what little she has seen has garnered her a reputation as a good strategist. While Females are usually not allowed on field duty for the imperial Guard, an exception was made for Anne and a few other females when her small settlement was attacked by Orks, and the undermanned Guardsmen needed all the help they can get to fend off the attack. Early in the fighting, the Sargent of the three Guardsmen squads was killed by a grenade, and a few minutes of Disarray nearly cost them the settlement and their lives. But Anne, just as the Orks were charging forward took charge-with some short arguments, before snapping the men in line- She pulled the Guardsmen back from the wall as the orks rushed it, planting charged at the base of the wall and retreating to the fortified square of the settlement. As the Orks scaled the wall, and many more burst through the gate, they detonated the charged, causing the wall to collapse on the Ork raiders, killing hundreds in a few moments-they lost the wall, but the explosion and sight of so many dieing rent to orks into Disarray, and then retreat as the guards made a push forward again. 

After the battle, Anne relieved command to the Corporal of the Squad, who recommended her to the intelligence division on the planet, where she excelled providing strategic support to men on the field. Learning of the terrible plot through decoding a Vox she intercepted, Anne quickly fled the city, taking the seven men in the Intelligence division she trusted under her, and are currently wandering the overground hot springs network, dodging patrols and simply surviving for the moment. Unaware of any other resistance movements. 

(( Any issue, let me know. :3 ))

(( I know you want some wow-factor for her background, but there just is not one. I intended it that way in all honesty, Shes supposed to be that generic soldier who got lucky a few times, anyone can form a strategy, she just got noticed for it by chance. I feel the beauty of her profile is in it simplicity. If you disagree, then you are more then free to reject my application.  ))

(( and if by your 'man' rule you meant you only wanted male characters, you shouldn't put 'sex' as a category in the profile, just saying. ))


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

aww sweet! We're still allowing people! and plus first woman ftw! XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

if someone misses their post and doesn't post by this coming Monday, you'll be good to go on the condition you add a bit more detail in your profile. anyone submitting a profile now hoping to capitalize on people who may forget to post by Monday, must "WOW" me so to speak. make me go "damn, by the emperor that's a good profile". 

if you need reference, look to serpion, he is a prime example, it's not perfect, but it is damn good. 

Sytheris, your sheet doesn't tell me of how she grew up on the planet, you have the same problem one of our current members had, it's not much of a problem, but i'd like to see it fixed. 

if on the off chance everyone posts by monday, AND your profile is amazing. i will break my 4 "man" rule, and add you to the order.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey who wants to meet up with Will and his 14 man team? XD. Currently still on the walk ways heading north up to get out of the construction site to reach a safe area to warn the Space Marines. lol


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

hey, william, I might meet up with you guys  my guy will need a hand with his former friend...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ill have my post up tommorow

Edit: Post's up.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

(( I added to my profile. and cant really post by Monday if Im not accepted? xD ))


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

oh i'm fine with female characters. and yours is rather intresting. i'll decide on monday. by then, you should know.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Any input on the medic i put up? :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

what you described is the life of a industrial world native, not a feudal world native. it's like this, your goal is around the dark ages. instead, you went around in the industrial revolution.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's monday night, now it's tuseday morning, and like i stated, the Update is up boys and girls. 

as for our Girl, please dont feel offended right off the bat. i'm currently working you into the story. you are accacpted, i just have to figure out how to post you in there. please check the lineup by this wensday and you should be good to go. i'll have the logistics done by then.

NOW for the important bits the newcomers are going to want to know.

from this point on, in order to join the RP. your profile must have the following.

a detailed description of the character's appearance, ranging from three paragraphs to five. and a minimum of seven good paragraph biography detailing their life on the Feudal world, how they joined the service, their time in the service, and why they became a rebel.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

(( I can't wait. :3 ))

(( Please message me through here or PM if you prefer. ))


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Whats with the brackets?


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I was RolePlaying in an IM system at the time, OOC was in brackets. xD


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

lol I remember having to use that before, rather interesting lol. Anyways who'll post first? If no takes I'll make my post here killing the massive chaos thing.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There`s no real posting order unless the GM requires it. 

Mine will be up either tonight or tomorrow, but don`t let anything slow _you_ down.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries about being first to post guys, not something you should be afraid of ya know?


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

lol true, gotta keep the RP running! XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the update has been updates with the new arrival.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's monday guys and girls. your posts need to be up by today.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Will do, I`ll have it up some time later tonight


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

guys it's Tuesday, i wanted to have the update up by 1am, but cant realy do that when only one person has posted.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well guys and girls. everyone but serp is a entire week late.

now i cant make a update given i dont have anything to update. and for that serp i'm sorry, but you'll be getting your reward for posting ontime.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys sorry I've been away for awhile... I've been really busy lately, and last weekend I ended up going camping with some of my friends. I'm also currently working on a script for a video I'm making for university... so I've been pretty busy with things. I'll try to post as soon as possible... once again I am really sorry.


----------

